# May 2012 Giveaway



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner of the gift certificate in the April drawing was GoatGirl96. Congratulations!

Spring time means its time to get the packers ready to go. This month Northwest Packgoats is donating another pair of their popular orange handled hoof trimmers so you can get those feet in top shape and ready for this summers hikes.[attachment=0:dpqje3by]Hooftrimmers.gif[/attachment:dpqje3by]
Simply reply to this post by the last day of the month to be automatically entered to win.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Count me in! Thanks Rex!


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Throw my name in.


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you for the $20 dollar gift. Please enter me in the drawing


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Totally want these! I keep giving mine away to new-to-goat people.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sometime I gotta get lucky. Maybe May?

Joe


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My twelve hooves would love these. Thanks Rex. 
IdahoNancy and the Oberpackers.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

luck be a lady tonight!


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

we are in desperate need of new trimmers!


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Shall I send you my address now or do I need to wait until the end of the month?


----------



## Bret.R (Apr 18, 2011)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## vigilguy (Dec 12, 2008)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Ours are trashed! Thanks for the opportunity once again!!!


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sign me up.

Thanks!


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

I lost mine and using cheap ones now


----------



## Stephen (Jan 20, 2009)

Toss our name in the hat again... the more trimmer and busy hands the better, many hands busy makes work go faster...lol...


----------



## MountainNSky (Nov 12, 2011)

Put me in for the drawing.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Add me to the list please. Thanks
Nancy


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the pack goat world, I only have a couple items of gear ordered in the mail, and I could really use a pair of these trimmers. My goat has been begging to have her hooves trimmed. ha ha. Please add me to the drawing! Thanks


----------



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

We would love to have a set. Count us in.


----------



## nebowhunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Count me in please


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Count me in please , Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

waited till the last day but am in.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The winner this month is joecool911

Congratulations!


----------

